# What to put on blanks for sale?



## SDB777 (Apr 1, 2010)

As a real newbie to looking at blanks on the 'net.  I would really like to know what is being used to 'brighten up' the grain in the blank?  Also, does it effect anything....the wood grain that is.


So what do you use!?!?!


Natural light or flash also?!?!?






Scott (got some cedar I'm getting ready) B


----------



## cozee (Apr 1, 2010)

Mineral spirits.


----------

